# Another Airshow crash



## comiso90 (Sep 1, 2007)

Small planes collide at air show in Poland, killing 2 pilots - CNN.com




.


----------



## Bf109_g (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## ccheese (Sep 2, 2007)

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 2, 2007)

Oh no that is terrible.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 2, 2007)

Damn  



TO


----------



## v2 (Sep 2, 2007)

1. Lech Marchelewski, 62 - team leader 
2. Piotr Banachowicz, 24 - pilot 
Katastrofa na zdjêciach (drastyczne)


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## evangilder (Sep 3, 2007)

It's been a bad season.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 3, 2007)

That is a slight understatement Eric...


----------



## v2 (Sep 3, 2007)

Last training- 3 minutes before tragedy in air...

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgD8-Zp1glc_


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## Marcel (Sep 3, 2007)

Saw the picture in the newspaper. Awful how one of the kites totally desintegrates.


----------

